# I can shovel/snow blow Middletown, CT



## MarineJohn (Aug 21, 2015)

I live in Middletown, Ct. I have a 3 man crew ready to shovel and snow blow sidewalks, walkways, or small driveways.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Pm me. I may have something for you.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think being new here he can PM yet. I could be wrong.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JMHConstruction;2087304 said:


> I don't think being new here he can PM yet. I could be wrong.


10 posts is memory serves.


----------

